# Murder/Suicide in meh tank!!!!!



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Really mad!!!! Our Dwarf Fire Gourami (Bruce), started off with 3 wives.... within a week he worked his way down to 2... he chased them (not in a 'courting' way either) so we assumed that's why 2 died.

His last wife lasted for quite a few weeks, despite his vicious chasing and nipping. She didn't look well though - she had white scars all over her head where she had been bitten. She finally succumbed to stress after a few weeks and died. (It got to the point where she would stay in one top corner of the tank and not move.)

Bruce seemed fine for the first week after he lost his final wife, but the next week, we saw him less and less. We just figured this was normal, and that he was just more shy seeing as now he was the only gourami in the tank.

I didn't see him at all yesterday, and I ended up doing tank maintenance a day early (since we are busy tomorrow) and can't find him anywhere!

I looked through all the plants, (using my hands to move them aside), felt under all the caves, and wood and even moved a piece of wood... he's no where to be found. He's too big to fit in the filter intakes and we didn't see him outside the tank anywhere..... where did he go?

Maybe he died and the 7 Cory's ate him after he died, within 24 hours???!!! But then... WHAT _killed_ him? I mean, how does a 3 inch, healthy, BRIGHT ORANGE with a bright blue fin fish go completely AWOL?

Edit: He's (well... _was_) the most aggressive fish in the tank. His tank mates are 9 Harlequin Rasboras and 7 Three Line Corys... 
Nothing has changed with their feedings other than I fed some Brine Shrimp the other day.... the temp' is the same, filters are still running.... all the other fish are perfectly fine.


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

All sounds a bit strange...... He will be in there somewhere! I doubt very much the Cory ate him.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I figured they ate him after he died.... he's really not in there! I moved all plants (didn't up root them, but moved them around) and felt in/under all caves and rocks. Turned off all air stones and filters so I could see, and looked straight down from above - with a light - and couldn't see him behind any rocks or wood... he's really gone!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You should check the outside of the tank... Maybe he found a way to jump out :/


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Holly,if he did escape somehow I doubt you would find him with your cats.If they found him they had a very expensive snack.

I would literally move the plants and everything.He could be between a few.I know hes rather big,but they are narrow,so look harder.
Do an ammonia test too,that may can help tell if he is in there and dead.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

He "magically" appeared a few hours later.... but had major swim bladder issues. He didn't make it.


----------

